# Traditional Filipino Weapons news...



## Ron Kosakowski (Feb 1, 2009)

Good news...we made it into _Tactical Knives Magazine. The_ article on the weapons of _Traditional Filipino Weapons_ is out in the April issue. People who have a subscription will see it first. 
They did an interview with me on the weapons and my back ground in Kali and Kuntao pertaining to the Philippine weapons. This should be an interesting story. _Tactical Knives Magazine _is the biggest bladed weapons magazine out there right now. Let me know if you get this magazine. It should be out within the first week of February depending on where you are for non-subscribers. 

Everyone who has been waiting for _Ginuntings_ and _Gijo Iron Wood Sticks_...all back orders have been sent out. Let me know when you get them. Customs held on to all my stuff for a month and a half. This should never happen again. I feel this time I got it straightened out with customs here in the US and in the Philippines. Bringing in weapons over the border is NOT an easy accomplishement. But I have a way around it and getting better connections every time I have a problem. 

As for Kris #1...I had a new problem with Kris #1 when they came in. The shippers must have dropped it from the 3rd floor when they shipped it here or at least the box looked that way. So I had it sent back for repairs on the stuff that was damaged. the sheaths were damaged pretty badly so they have to custom fit the sheaths to each sword and then send it back to me. My friends in the Philippines know that many are on back order so they will get it done rather quickly for me. The wood carvers there work fast and around the clock. By the way, the shipping company is paying for the damage. Its obvious they did not do their job correctly. 

If you didn't notice yet, there are 9 new blades added to the TFW web site. See the eye candy pictures here http://traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/Bankgon-Gayang-Lahot%20Detail.html and follow the links on the page to purchase them. These are the Moro blades you see on the Philippine shield called _The Weapons Of The Moro Land_. Like I said, there are always new Philippine designs coming in so keep in touch with the web site to catch them early. We have more to come!

You can also see more eye candy pictures of the _Sansibars_ here http://traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/Sansibar%20Blade%20Art.html

Many people made videos and put them on youtube cutting stuff up with my blades. I thought they came out pretty good so, we decided to group them together and put them on the TFW web site. http://traditionalfilipinoweapons.com/TFW%20Videos.html

This may be old news but in case you did not know, our _Igorot Head Hunting Axe_ was used on a monthly adventure show. One of the main characters carries and uses it as a weapon in this show called _Animus Cross. _If you follow this link to the PSDTC discussion forum http://forum.psdtc.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2821 you can follow the links to see the trailers as well as the actual show online. Its quite interesting actually. Check it out when you have the time. 


And speaking of the PSDTC forum...all of us here seem to have a common interest. That's bladed weapons and weapons in general. If you have the time, pop on to http://forum.psdtc.com/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=25 and feel free to talk about what you got from the TFW site or any other weapons you want to talk about. Ask questions or start a topic or feel free to join in on any existing topic. It would be good to see you there. 

I would like to thank you all for making TFW as successful as it is. I will continue to give you and all new comers good and quick service. Not only are the weapons top quality above all others trying to make it in the Philippine weapon sales but even the quick service is just another unique additive to the TFW business. 

*Traditional Filipino Weapons
847 Hamilton Ave.
Waterbury, CT 06706
203 596 9073
Sandata4UsAll@aol.com 
http://TraditionalFilipinoWeapons.com *​


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## Ron Kosakowski (Feb 15, 2009)

arnisador said:


> Great news!


Thank you! TFW is growing strong right now. 

By the way, we will be in Knives Illistrated soon also. They took an interest in the knives I have. It should be another good review.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 16, 2009)

Good news, congratulations on the article.


----------



## kroh (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats on getting into the mags.  I will have to pick them up... and get you to sign them!

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 4, 2009)

Great news Ron!


----------

